# 2012 Challenge- Water Tank



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is my try at the modeling challenge. Started with a set of plastic tumblers that got scratched, thought I might make a water tank of some kind:



Then added top, tank bands and drain pipe. More cedar strips, bands old extension cord, turnbuckles Ozark Min.:

[img]

Then put it on wonderboard base, added details, piping old aquarium tubing, crimped can for roof, barrels from Michaels:

[img]

Cost was very low, had Ozark bolt details, bucket and turnbuckles in house, cost for them is about $7.50, ladder$1.50, everything else in junk box or prior cut up 2 dollar fence boards.

Thanks for looking

Jerry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Neat little tank setup!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Good idea to add some moss and gras on it;makes it integrate more in the surroundings.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Good idea to add some moss and gras on it;makes it integrate more in the surroundings.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Paulus on 14 Jan 2012 02:26 AM 
Very nice! Good idea to add some moss and gras on it;makes it integrate more in the surroundings. 
You are right, I think this might be the first time I've seen it done. You wouldn't need to trim grass as close to a structure risking damage.

This Structure looks great. The competition is fierce this year!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments


Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great tank! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 
great looking short line water tank 
Dennis


----------

